# Will apartment nearby cemetery affect price?



## beiercai (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in Vancouver Canada, currently looking for apartments and
really like one I found a few days ago. I'm almost ready to make an
offer and then realized it's nearby a large cemetery land. I'm a
Chinese, in China people normally don't like living nearby cemetery.
Does America has the same culture? I personally don't mind at all, but
I'm just afraid that when I decide to sell the apartment, this may
affect the price a lot. here is google map for the location I'm
talking about, the apartment I fall in love with faces the cemetery
(20th floor) - http://ow.ly/MAA1

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Dana (Nov 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind living near a cemetary. At least the neighbours are quiet. Seriously, I would rather live near a cemetary than a business, busy road or rowdy neighbours. Also, it is VERY difficult to change the zoning of a cemetary or a church, so you can be confident that what you see is what you get. It is unlikely that zoning will be changed and houses or businesses will be built on the land.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

dana said:


> at least the neighbours are quiet.


rotflmao :d


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes it will affect the price in the future. 

If you don't mind and are getting a deal then it's all good


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

It would be a plus in my mind.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It would probably affect the purchasing price the same as your selling price. So I would consider it a wash.


----------



## Dr_V (Oct 27, 2009)

All things being equal, I'd probably be willing to pay a slight premium if my neighbour were the cemetery. Low traffic, quiet, and some of the older cemeteries have beautiful tree-lined paths that can be great for peaceful walks in the summer.



K.

aside: Next time you're in Paris, take a trip to the cimitière de Montparnasse. Really neat.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

For most people I think it would not be negative. Some would consider it desirable, because it's like being next to a quiet park that can't be developed. But it would depend on the demographic makeup in your area. There are a few cultural groups (such as traditional Chinese) who would consider a cemetery a bad location. This would not necessarily affect market value in most locations - there are always other buyers. But the Chinese community in Vancouver may have a sufficiently large influence on real estate values to affect your particular area. But as others have noted, this should also be reflected in a lower price paid.


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

beiercai said:


> I live in Vancouver Canada, currently looking for apartments and
> really like one I found a few days ago. I'm almost ready to make an
> offer and then realized it's nearby a large cemetery land. I'm a
> Chinese, in China people normally don't like living nearby cemetery.
> ...


Looking at streetview, it appears the condo you're looking at is pretty big (30 stories?) so if the building is mostly full, I think you're ok. I think you may limit the number of people who would buy your place, but of the people who would, I think they may pay more since they are overlooking green versus another condo


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

Would be a huge advantage in my mind.

People are dying to get into a cemetary, so having such a popular place nearby will definitely increase your property value.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd pay money to put my current neighbor in the cemetary.

Was that the question?


----------



## Smac20 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Price affects*

I am a real estate appraiser and I would say yes, a home located right next to a cemetery will affect the price. Whether this is positive or negative will depend on the market place. Some people will view it positively as there is open space while others will view it as a negative connotation that a cemetery is full of bad things. You need to call up a local appraiser and find out what their experience has been.


----------



## investnoob (Jun 29, 2009)

canehdianman said:


> People are dying to get into a cemetary


HAHAHAHA! groan!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I grew up in a house that was down the street from an abbatoir. I'd take a cemetery any day!


----------

